# G.Skill 8 GB F3-10666CL7D-8GBXH



## Aks-ty (6. April 2011)

Hallo liebes G.Skill Team!

Ich habe mir das oben genannte G.Skill Speicherkit gekauft und betreibe es auf einem Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H.
Wenn ich allerdings im Bios die richtigen Timings einstelle startet der rechner und es kommt die Meldung "overclocking failed"
und die Latenzen stellen sich auf 9-9-9-24 1T. Ich würde allerdings lieber die "scharfen" Timings benutzen da die AMD CPU´s doch einen sehr guten Leistungssprung dabei machen.
Als ich mir den Speicher gekauft habe habe ich genauestens drauf geachtet das dieser Typ Speicher auch hervorragend mit AMD CPU´s laufen soll, da er ja eigentlich
für die "Sandy Bridge" entwickelt wurde. Kannes sein das Gigabyte an der stelle ihr Bios nachbessern muss oder habt ihr vielleicht irgend eine Idee mit der ich den Speicher
auf den angegebenen Latenzen zum laufen bekomme?

MFG Aks-ty


----------



## Aks-ty (12. April 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## xTc (13. April 2011)

Hast du es mal mit einer etwas höheren Spannung (1,6 Volt) probiert?


Gruß


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (13. April 2011)

Ja, bitte mal die Spannung auf 1,65V setzen. Weiterhin: Wurde die CPU auch übertaktet?


----------



## Aks-ty (13. April 2011)

Die CPU wurde nicht übertaktet

Selbst wenn ich die Spannung von den Speichern auf 1,65 Volt anhebe kommt die gleiche meldung.


----------



## X Broster (13. April 2011)

Erhöhe die Command Rate auf 2T.

Ich hoffe sie laufen dann.


----------



## Aks-ty (14. April 2011)

Ich habe die Timings manuel auf

7-7-7-21 2T bei 1,65 Volt getstet und es kommt immer "Overclocking Failed"


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (14. April 2011)

Hast du das neuste Bios drauf?


----------



## Aks-ty (14. April 2011)

Jo hab ich
ist das Board in rev 2.1 und die Bios version FF
scheinbar mag das Board (Bios) den Speicher ned


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (18. April 2011)

Gigabyteboards machen irgendwie hin und wieder Probleme mit unseren Speichern.

Kannst du die Module mal auf einem anderen System testen? Und hast du die Module mal mit Memtest überprüft?


----------



## Aks-ty (18. April 2011)

Die Module laufen unter Mentest einwandtfrei mit den Timings 9-9-9-24 1T
auf dem system von nem Kollegen von mir laufen die Speicher bei den Timings 7-7-7-21 2T einwandfrei bei 1,6 Volt
Das Problem scheint tatsächlich das Board zu betreffen bzw das BIOS


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (19. April 2011)

was sagt denn der Gigabyte Support?


----------



## Aks-ty (19. April 2011)

Auf die Antwort warte ich vergeblich -.-


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (20. April 2011)

Ich weiss leider nicht was ich nun noch von hier aus tuen kann.

Aber ich habe mal die Technische Abteilung angefragt, ob die dein Szenario (Gigabyteboard+ den Speicher) Nachbauen und das Problem reproduzieren können um vll. eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Aks-ty (20. April 2011)

Dann schon mal danke an den G.Skill Support

Ich hoffe das das Problem bald behoben wird seitens Gigabyte.
Möchte den Specher und die Timings voll ausnutzen dafür hab ich ne gekauft^^


----------

